#   >   >   >  10   ( ,   - )

## .

" ,   - " -         ,      ., 2012 . 
 ,  -   ...    - .  ,      " "       ,      . 

        :  ,  ,           .       .        . 
 

 ,    ,     - .        . ,     ,                      .    .

----------


## )

,   ??,  !!!  , .. ,    ,   ,   .
-  ,  - ,  , -,     ,   ,   , -     ...)     ! :1:  
  ,     , ,    , ,   !!!  ??   ??  - ?    ?

----------


## Killa312

!      -        ,   -.            !  -  .  6 -    ,    ,   +     ,     ,      :8:     !    !

----------


## mama dochechki

!  )))
!

----------

, !
 !)

----------

.      .      .        .

----------


## lenusik)))

,    )))  , ! :091:

----------

,  !

----------


## .

,   .
,   ,   " ",     .  ,       . 
  , , ,   ,        -  .  . 
,   90     9   .   ,   ,        1   3  - 1   6 .     :    ,    ,       .      ,       .      -        . 
     .      ,         .     ,       "".  , "",  "" -   ""   (  ),     .     ,  -,    "".               ,  "". 
 ,  ,   ,     .          , :   ,  ,       ,   .     ,    -     :    .      -     .  ,       ,   -  . 
        7   .                  : , ,       ,             . 
   ,       .   .  ,      ,         .    ,  ,        ,      ,    .    ,             ,     .      :   ,   - "  ,    ".        ,  . 
    ,     .   ,    -    ,     -.    ,     ,   ,         :    ,     ...    ,  . 
      ,          .      ,          ,    ,      .   "-".
       ? 
    : ,  ,  , , ,    ..  , , -, , , -, - (),  ,  ,   ("-"),   ("").
 
 
 
   . 
        .  , , , .     , ,     ,        .      ,   ,  .   ,  , , ,    .         ,   ,           .     6 ,       .      ,       - -    ,  , - ,   .    , ,    ,  .           ,   (   , , )            .        .      .
    .       ,  ,    ,     ).     :      ,         .
        ,        .

----------


## .

,          ,      .

----------

